# 1988 Z removing California emissions



## bwilliams1216 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. I recently acquired my uncles one owner 1988 300 zx. It looks great on the outside but idles rough and is sluggish on acceleration. It is a California car so I am thinking removing the extra emissions might help. any recommendations on where to start. thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Start off with a general tune-up of replacing spark plugs, air filter, fuel filter. If the distributor cap, rotor or ignition wires look marginal, replace them also. Always use Nissan OEM ignition components such as NGK plugs and wires. Don't use Bosch spark plugs; Nissan engines don't run well on them. Make sure ignition timing is set correctly. If the timing belt has never been changed, replace it along with the belt tensioner; the belt should be changed every 60,000 MI according to the FSM; failure to replace the timing belt at all can cause the belt to break resulting in bent valves.

Removing emission control components is not going to improve performance; in fact just the opposite may occur.


----------



## bwilliams1216 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks! sounds like a good start.


----------

